# Street Musicians/Buskers



## carnytrash (Oct 17, 2010)

My good friends are conducting a drive for the homeless in Philly, collecting items from winter clothing to nonperishable food items. On the final day of the drive, they are hosting an open mic sort of thing with free beer and soup. They were considering having a few street musicians and buskers, tho this is a non-profit thing so you most likely won't get paid. Unless free beer and soup counts. If anyone is interested, let me know asap.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Oct 21, 2010)

are you having these drives at other times of the year as well? id be down for helping you all spread the word either by busking, handing out fliers, or whatever. unfortunately, im in new mexico right now. good luck. ill see if i can get up with some friends in that area to help donate.


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope, it's just this one.


----------

